# EZ Smart Woodworking System



## selewis (Apr 27, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with this? It looks like a knockoff of the Festool Plunge Saw and Track?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Steven,

I have the early EZ system and have enjoyed it very much over the years. It is great for breaking down sheet goods and makes very acurrate cuts.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

In some ways the EZ is better, it definitely is more durable and it has some other advantages.

Still, I changed to the Festool product. The Festool saw itself is just to good to ignore. I do wish the Festool had some of the EZ features. Overall the Festool system is better so I sold my EZ setup on eBay.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Another one to learn........

What is an EZ Smart Woodworking System?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

kolias said:


> Another one to learn........
> 
> What is an EZ Smart Woodworking System?




The EZ Smart Woodworking System by Eurekazone, Inc.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank you Bob, that's a very good system


----------



## selewis (Apr 27, 2009)

nickao65 said:


> In some ways the EZ is better, it definitely is more durable and it has some other advantages.
> 
> Still, I changed to the Festool product. The Festool saw itself is just to good to ignore. I do wish the Festool had some of the EZ features. Overall the Festool system is better so I sold my EZ setup on eBay.


Bob,
Did you change primarily because of the saw, or for other reasons? I have an old Makita circ and I am worried that it won't align properly. However, the videos that Eurekazone has online are pretty persuasive. Why is Festool a better system, in your view, particularly if it is less durable and less featured? Thanks.


----------



## selewis (Apr 27, 2009)

nickao65 said:


> In some ways the EZ is better, it definitely is more durable and it has some other advantages.
> 
> Still, I changed to the Festool product. The Festool saw itself is just to good to ignore. I do wish the Festool had some of the EZ features. Overall the Festool system is better so I sold my EZ setup on eBay.


I'm sorry. Nick.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

If it's good for Bob it's a go for me too.. after all he is the Senior Moderator...and that carries alot of weight, and a member from 2004..

========



Bob said:


> The EZ Smart Woodworking System by Eurekazone, Inc.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> If it's good for Bob it's a go for me too.. after all he is the Senior Moderator...and that carries alot of weight, and a member from 2004..
> 
> ========



Hi BJ,

Not sure what being a senior moderator and member since 2004 has to do with this post, but thanks for the vote of confidence 

Remember when I built this workbench around the EZ System and Oak Park Router Table? It has been about the most useful utility in my shop allowing me to roll it outdoors and keep the mess down.

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/2986-multi-purpose-router-bench.html

The EZ system really is a good set up and I have known Dino (the owner) for as long as I have owned the system. A really great all round Greek and inventor :yes2:


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Steven,
If money was no object, I would go with the Festool system. The reason being the saw is a plunge circular saw with a dust collection hook-up and riving knife. A much safer saw than the normal circular saw as well as making smoother cuts with less chip out. As far as the guides, the EZ system probably has more bells and whistles.
To each his own...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

The Festool saw is the best saw I have ever used. Simply the EZ is an add on to work with any old saw, so what you have is a nice guide for any old saw. The Festool saw has so many features as stated, riving knife, unparalleled dust collection and all the Festool stuff works together as a system. It all feels like a BMW or Ferrari, the EZ is like a very nice Chevy.

The EZ GUDE RAIL may be more durable, but to me thats where the comparison and statement of better ends.

The Festools are SO expensive, but if you want dust collection and the smoothest system Festool is the best. Still better than the Makita and DeWalt track saws that recently came out as well.

These are ONLY my personal opinions in using all the saws.

If you are a carpenter on a job site and want to share the guide the Eureka EZ may be the way to go. If you want to use in the shop and only use your personal Festool saw definitley get the Festool system. Just remember the Festool saw alone is 475.00 for the smaller TS 55 which is not the most powerful saw and does not have a great capacity either, but for ply there is no better. If you can afford the Festool TS 75 you will have everything you need power and depth capacity for the hardest of hard woods. Some will never pay 625.00 for a circular saw and rail, to me it was well worth it. Oh and dust collection is just about mandatory to use of the Festool saw so add several hundred more to the cost.


----------



## bigjohn123 (Nov 18, 2010)

Now that is a good way to go with the stk as a fliptop. (smart table kit)
I just bought eurekazone system over festool price for one
and like to support the little guy. And a quality system.
I would not say festool is better just different


----------



## bigjohn123 (Nov 18, 2010)

*dewalt*

Hi guys, Dewalt has fixed a lot of the festool down falls and for a plunge saw maybe a good choice. I will say festool makes a good router but the price forget about it.

For your information Eurekazone Track system can be used with Festool plunge saw and Dewalt also Makita If you really think the plunge saw is that good and safe.

Also look at Eurekazones SSRK Router system for a track that will blow your mind
no router table is needed.

For the little guy on the block and been around now for ten year holding its own against the big guys and why because they make a better system then the rest.

Check out there new Ripsizer no more long rails needed.

This is just my take on track system Festool maybe the first out but its not the best
and in this case you don't get what you pay for IMO.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

This is am old thread but since I have an EZ Smart system I figured I would say what I know.

I switched a Tracksaw because I was apprehensive every time I used a table saw. My woodworking skills are midrange but I always was scared to work around the blade of the tablesaw.

When I began looking for an alternative I found the EZ Smart system through a google search. At the time there was a large set of posts on another website that told all about the system and had links to videos about it. Sadly that info is no longer available.

After looking at the videos I decided I would save up and purchase a guide rail from Eurekazone. (EZ Smart). Before I did that though I checked Craigslist and found someone selling a system with several accessories so I bought that instead.

There are no instructions included with most of the tools but I figured it out from looking at videos. When I couldn't figure something out I emailed the company and got a response.

The quality of the tool needs comment. The aluminum extrusions and injection molded pieces are fantastic. The hand made plastic pieces were mediocre until recently when they did some upgrades at the factory. Since then the plastic parts have been just as good as the rest of the package, really top notch. 

The tools work and can do many cool things. I am glad I bought them.

I have seen Festool, Dewalt and Makita track saws and think they are great saws as well. I personally don't think any tool is the perfect tool for everything. You choose the tools that work for you and that you can afford. That is why I chose the tools I chose.

I hope this helps someone.

Bill


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

I'll add a jaundiced view to this. Like Dovetail I'm a Festool user and for pretty much the same reasons, The Festool has _far better dust extraction_ than either the Makita or deWalt saw. It is better made that both of them (based on side by side comparison and use, the DW also gives me cause for concern because of the design of its pivot system coupled with DWs renowned attention to detail :wacko, but as Dovetail says the rails can be a bit fragile, subject to abuse, although the same applies to any and all of the power tool manufacturers systems (e.g. Festool, Bosch, Metabo, deWalt, Makita, Hilti, Mafell, etc). Mafell make an even better rail saw, the MT55cc, although if you forgo a few minor features (mainly the blade changing method) you can now get pretty much the same saw from Bosch as the GKT55. All of these saws have a plunge mechanism which is streets ahead of using a non-plunge/sprung retract saw as you would with the Ez system, although my bias there is because I regularly plunge saw cut-outs in wortops, panels, etc. If you don't need the true plunge feature then Ez will do the job, if you do then you need one of the better saws - in which case you might as well have a matching rail system......

Edit: One thing I'll add. The Festool comes in a case which stacks for transport (the Systainer). Not an advantage if you are a weekend warrior but a big plus if you move around between jobs as a carpenter like I do. All the manufacturers are going the same way now (Mafell, Metabo and Makita also deliver in Systainers), but I standardised on Systainers a while back mainly because twio hands allows me to shift four tools and a box of router cutters without giving myself a double hernia!

Regards

Phil


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

*Brief summary of 3 tools*

Since the original poster asked specifically about the Eurekazone system I will add some more details to help further identify the niche that it fills.

The EZ Smart system is a guide system that increases your safety while cutting by trapping the wood stock so that it cannot move. This prevents kickback and a few other woodworking dangers. The EZ smart system is not a tracksaw because no saw is included. However it is designed to use a circular saw of your choosing. What EZ Smart is, is a system of tools which are targeted at specific tasks (in some cases) and the general wood worker. The tools are designed to be affordable by the entry level and contractor level woodworkers with the focus on personal customization.

I will briefly outline the function of my 3 favorite tools in the EZ lineup in my opinion. This is not a "My tool is better than your tool" discussion. This is meant to be an informative overview and hopefully brief. I am not interested in controversy, If I was I would talk about taxes.

The SSRK (Super Smart Router Kit) is a routing system designed to be used in conjunction with a set of guide rails to give you accurate repeatable routing of straight lines, dadoes, pocketing and basically any task you can perform on a conventional router table. The main difference is that the SSRK routes from the top of the work piece instead of the bottom. With a few additional pieces the SSRK can also do tunnel routing (where the material is pushed through the router and is constrained in movement for your safety and smooth cutting. The SSRK is adjustable in the X,Y & Z axis.

The Smart Table is a series of plastic extrusions which when combined with a sheet of plywood, folding legs and some lumber makes a great work surface. The extrusions allow a small 2'x4' table to expand to 4'x6' to support sheet goods. The tops of the wooden inserts is sacrificial. The Smart table allows you to break down sheet good with out having to move the sheet around. It is my most used tool and the best bang for the buck of all the EZ tools.

The last tool I will mention is the B300 bridge. The B300 is a lever system which is used in conjunction with the guide rails and a bench to create a very functional crosscutting and miter cutting station. The bridge can be used in a DIY bench using what ever surface you have already or can be used in with the EZ One (top of the line ) bench. The bridge allows 4" of cutting depth depending on the saw choice. 

I have gotten the most use out of these three tools so far. There are other items which I own and or would like to own but these three best suit my needs. I hope this helps you in your decision process. There are many good options available to choose from. 

Please let me know if anyone has questions. I promise to answer to the best of my ability and in a cheerful manner if possible.

Bill


----------



## bigjohn123 (Nov 18, 2010)

*EZ or FT*

I to own the EZ system and think it is the best way to go and if you like some parts of the festool line you can use there saw with the EZ system that is made from a stronger aluminium. They both have goods and bads. But I would not just say to others that festool is better because its just not for a lot of reasons and that you need to judge for yourself. Save yourself some time and money and take EZ for a ride you can always sell it on ebay. It will move fast so can be all that bad can it.

John.


----------

